# Cancer Benefit Galveston Saturday $10.00 BBQ Plates by The Lighthouse Charity Team



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

*Saturday Sept. 6th*​*VFW Hall*
*1014 24th Street, Galveston*
*Noon to 3pm*​Great Raffle Items (all items are not listed)

*$5 Raffle Drawing Items*​
- $75 Gas Card
- $75 Gas Card
- $75 Tree Stand (Hunting)
- $75 Tree Stand (Hunting)
- 1 month membership to Watt a Tan
- 1 month membership to Galveston
Health & Racquet Club
- $25 Gift Card to Joe's Crab Shack
- $25 Gift Card to Rainforest Café
- $25 Gift Card to Landry's
- $10 Gift Card to Cajun Greek
- Palais Royal Gift Basket
- Duck Tour Tickets (2 Adult, 2 Child)
- Island Breeze Restaurant Gift Card


*$10 Raffle Drawing Items*​
- $450 Bow Hunting Session by Kevin
John's Outdoors
- $450 Hunting Bow
- Mary Kay Gift Basket also included $40
Gift Card from Massage Envy
- Stone Manor Wine Basket
- 27" Sansui Classic Tube TV
- IPOD Shuffle MP3 player
- Photo Session and art pieces by Rhea's
Photographic Art

www.lighthousecharityteam.com


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a question for you about how you got your charity first kicked off. My husband and I just lost our 4mo son to S.I.D.S and we are holding a BBQ and donating 100% of the proceeds to Texas Childrens Hospital. Our problem is getting people to sponsor us so we can donate the proceeds. We just posted some info about it under Texas Children's Benefit. Could you please give my husband & I some direction?

Sandra


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

PM sent


----------

